# Fishing rivers?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for lures/bait to use in the Maple River fishing from shore?

Water is generally muddy, fast moving, and fairly shallow. I am trying to hook into some bass, walleye, or pike. Basically something that's going to fight me a little bit.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I would suggest a lure (spoon, jig, etc) that has some bright color to get their attention and cause a reflexive strike, maybe firetiger or silver. I tried this at the Maple River/Sheyenne junction last week, tho, and had no success. Mostly used a redhook jig head w/ yellow twister tail.

You'll have to let me know if you have any luck, maybe I just had the wrong time.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've only ever heard of pike being caught there, and rumors of walleye, never anything about bass though. But as it is a feeder to the Red, I'd guess anything's possible. 
1/8 oz jigs and 3" twister tails will get you a good start.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

fished for about a half hour today on break, used a white jig with a chartreuse mister twister G-Grub. nothing biting.

going to try again tomorrow with a green pumpkin g-grub. maybe a darker jig head also. for some reason i seem to have better luck no matter where i fish using darker colors.

we'll see.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

You really up your chances of catching SOMETHING in the river by using live bait. Crawlers or minnows fished on or just off the bottom are gonna get you bit far more than casting artificials. Tipping your jigs with live bait is a better option than jigs alone. Good luck.


----------

